# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  I vetmuar në atë ëndërrim - F.R.

## gjakushi

*Kushtuar A.   S.!*

----------


## gjakushi

*ISHA VETËM NË ATË ËNDËRRIM !*


Isha vetëm në atë ëndërrim
e ndiqja ecurinë - ishte ndjeshmëria !

Më rrinte mbi kokë yllhana në agim
një hije që shfaqej - ishte Dashuria!


Ajo që më fliste - derdhej si ujvarë
trupi im zjarr shkonte - si vullkan!

I thash  :elefanti: i je ajo zemra që s'të gjeta perpara?
Dhe hyra në ngrica - mbeta në tufan!


Me lejo prej këtu të nxierr epilogun !
- Si ti në jetë s'kam dashur njeri !

Me kaq e përmbyll monologun !
- Mos e lër zemrën time të vdes në vetëmi !

----------


## gjakushi

[B]_JAM BERE NOMAND...!_[/B


*Jam bërë nomad 
e kam lëshuar vetveten ,
me frymëzime endem -
në rrjedhë kohore, 

cila stinë kaq shumë
ma ndryshoj jetën ?
Te pershtas gjendjen -
rrugëve gjarpërore !


Jo ! Unë endem -
lakoreve te gjata !
kerkoj si bleta -
nektarin e fjales,

As dita s'më ndal
kurrë nata !
I kurorëzoj rimat
vargjet e njalës !


Ia kushtoj asaj E..
që del në linjë e shkruan :
- Pershendetje ! Të dua !
Të kam zemër !

Vallë ! E di ajo -
se sa shpirti më vuan ?
Per ta pasur pranë !
Për ta thirr në emër ?!!!*

----------


## gjakushi

*PËR TY PËRKUSHTIME*

*Përse te mos vuaj , 
përse të mos tretem
kur e di çfarë enxhulli 
ka mbi këtë përmasë !


Prandaj ditë e net
 n'meditime mbetem
Per Ty përkushtime !
 Se zemra do të plasë... !*

----------


## gjakushi

*PREJ HIRI BLEROHEM !*


[B]Unë jam si feniksi, prej hiri blerohem
dhe ngjitem në lartësi kur ndjej erëmirën !

Për Ty në shekuj do të shkoj alarm
se kështu cdo ditë luftë bëj me errësirën ![/B]

----------


## gjakushi

*ËSHTË MALLI QË MË PRET SI SHPATË !*


Vetvetes nuk e di çka t'i them
Çdo çast pyet për Ty!
Aq mizor ta gënjej nuk mund të jem
cilën arsye të shpik nuk e di !

Si t'i ndal trokllimat e çka të shpik
Ne gjumë më vjen dhe unë zgjohem perseri!
E ndez dhe dritën por t'i më ik
dhe mbulohem me ankth qëndroj në vetmi !

Cdo ditë, e çdo natë më duhet të shpik
një arsye në këtë jetë të gjatë
se për Ty diçka më shkon vërtik
Është malli - që më pret si shpatë !

----------


## gjakushi

TI E BLERTA IME !


Nuk e di perse malli me merr
nuk e di adresën kam gabuar!
çdoherë dimri më shpie në pranverë
po kjo stinë mbetet e uruar!

Nuk e di , te të pres në derë,
për këtë mall mos më bë fajtor !
Në daç eja me zjarr e poterë
jam unë i pandehur e ti prokuror !

Mos u vono eja se të pres !
Ku e di a më mban fryma gjer atëherë !
Nese bën mekat e marr unë
Ti e blerta ime pranverë !

----------


## gjakushi

*NË PROVINCEN TIME !!!*

E perhershmja jetë më djeg si furrë
Rrugëve të saj rininë e kalova !
Vashës sime në dritare i hidhja gur
sa herë dilte në krua e përgjova !

S'kishte internet në provincën time !
Me linja shikimi e kisha shumë pranë,
Ia ndjeva trokitjen e zemrës intime
Edhe pse një varg së bashku nuk e ndamë !

Sot ndryshoj moti, s'eshtë si dikur
Në linjë e kam zemrën që i perkushtohem !
por, s'kam prehje, jam shqetsuar sikur
Se nga çasti në çast vetëm pikëllohem!

----------


## gjakushi

*ZË LARGËSIE !*


*Zëri yt - ze largësie
me pushton kur vjen si fjalë
ndizen ndjenja dashurie
qe rreshqasin në trup si njalë !

Unë trishtueshëm rri e pres
si qytet i lagur në shi !
Të vjen fjala në msn
me valëvitje si lahuri !

Je ajo që kthen gjithë shpresën
më hap shtigjet si ylber !
Jam në shestim si të kaloj brigjet
te takoj te shtrenjtën vlerë !*

----------


## Dorontina

*Dashurit janê ne kriz

çdo gja sot asht e veshtirê
te duash dikend ska garancion
te jetojsh vetun zemra nuk duron
pritja asht vdekje pritja asht shkelje

te gjejsh dashurin
gjeth dikush perzin
a asht ne pyetje epoka 
a asht ne pyetje njohja

tani me e njof vetveten
i njof mirê dhe tjeret
jeta me esht ma e leht
vetit ja di shum vleren

kujt vall i perzihem une
kujt i intresoj une kur vuj
po kur unê dahuroj
pse shum njerz i pengoj

njerzit jan ne depresion
dojnê me kontaminu boten
dua te ik nga njerzit
qe vleren sja din as vetit.

kan then gjith pleqt,
jeta asht e komplikuar
me duket krejt ndryshe
kem kulturê me kater qyshe
kem edhe pamje dy ftyrshe
jeten se dojmê me ndryshe........*

----------


## gjakushi

*BËHESH AFSH !*


Unë i hap horizontet -
tregoj se çka dua !
Prej teje çka marr,
Ty çka të të jap !

Unë bëhem si rëra
që shtrihet në krua
e pastaj Kala jete -
në shekujt e gjatë !

Vetëm ti atëherë -
bëhesh afsh !
gulon si gurra -
e derdhesh në zemër !

Nëse del si lule
të rritesh në rrafsh
shtrij rrënjët në zemër
Se shumë të dua !

----------


## gjakushi

*E NESERMJA PRES TE VIJ !!!*


Në lotin e fjalës u përmbyta 
syte e tu - vullkan blerimi!

me gërmim rreshtat në strofë u ngrita
me të dhjetën plagë si GjegjElez - trimi!

Në kuvendim me ty mu ngroh shpirti
Në Vlorë, Sarandë, në Jon bëra not !

Në varkën e fjalës  :elefanti: ë dua! Shkoj udhëtimi
e, zbrita në stacionin : Pritja ! , sot!

Ku e di a ndjehesh mirë e ndritur
Unë parajsën në pamjen tënde e ndjej,

Befas me dalin flatra se të kam pritur
te kerkoj dhe shekujve të të gjej!

Ndaj çdo çast unë drejt teje vi
si Promethe që kërkon Euridikën e ti

Me drithma në trup me zjarr dashurie në gji
Të nesermen e pres të mos bëhem hi !

----------


## gjakushi

*SA HERË FLAS ME TY !*


Sa herë flas me ty -
në shpirt e ndjej
si yje - ndriçojnë vargjet
strofat bëhen Diej!


Dhe vullkan i blertë
ka magmën nektar !
merr hije pranvere
shndërrohet thesar!

Në drejtim t'një shtegu
me fton per qetësi !
Por s'prehet dot zemra
që ndjen dashuri...!

----------


## gjakushi

[QUOTE=Dorontina;2131273][B]Dashurit janê ne kriz



tani me e njof vetveten
i njof mirê dhe tjeret
jeta me esht ma e leht
vetit ja di shum vleren

kujt vall i perzihem une
kujt i intresoj une kur vuj
po kur unê dahuroj
pse shum njerz i pengoj

njerzit jan ne depresion
dojnê me kontaminu boten
dua te ik nga njerzit
qe vleren sja din as vetit.



*Dorontina e nderuar te falnderoj qe bashkangjite vargjet !*

----------


## bili99

> *NË PROVINCEN TIME !!!*
> 
> E perhershmja jetë më djeg si furrë
> Rrugëve të saj rininë e kalova !
> Vashës sime në dritare i hidhja gur
> sa herë dilte në krua e përgjova !
> 
> S'kishte internet në provincën time !
> Me linja shikimi e kisha shumë pranë,
> ...



I  nderuar  Gjakushi: 
  nuk   je  edhe   aq   i   vetmuar   pasi  i  mban  gjalle  kujtimet   bile  u jep   edhe  perjetsine  me   varg.
Ke  shkruar  vargje  te  bukura   per   dhimbjen  dhe   mallin,i  lexova  dhe  u ndala  tek  kjo  qe  po  e  citoj  ne  kete  postim.

Me  kete  varg  "Vashes   sime  ne  dritare i  hidhja   gur"   me  kenaqe   ,he ...   keshtu  ishin  mesazhet  e  castit   perpara....he   "ktyne   here "  do  thoshte  nje  shqiptar i Kosoves.
Shoh  qe  ka  kaluar  mesnata  ne   provincen  tone  te  dashur,te  deshiroj   ta  kalosh  naten e  mire   dhe  te gedhishe   me  miremengjes   dhe   me   motive  te  lumtura.

me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## gjakushi

*PA TY !*


*Gjithçka u zverdh sot kur s'të takova
dhe pishave u ra blerimi,
Ku shkove ? Thash se u verbova,
dhe linjat i zu trishtimi!

Pa ty ndjehem njeriu i braktisur,
Pa ty , nuk mundem të mbes më njeri !
Më mungojnë fjalët në gjuhën e stisur !
Jam një rreng i mbetur pa çati !

Në udhëkryq më ka lanë takati
për mbështetje të pres Ty të vish !
Nuk jam prej atyre që më mposht taksirati
por zjarr'i dashurisë për ty më prish !


Ky vullkan i madh , kjo magmë shpirtrore
Nuk ka një çast - sa të zgjasë shikimi!
Është bërë pika shekullore
që në vargje derdhet si blerimi!

Edhe kur bëj gjumë mbi rima pushoj
Edhe kur pres muzgun e kur del agimi!
Ku ishe, si je, çka do ?, të mendoj
se kështu më pushtoj malli dhe vegimi !


Ndaj ec i vetmuar, se gjithça më mungon
Ku e di unë zemrën a e kam në kraharor ?
Ndjej se edhe shpirti çdo çast më mërgon
ndizem edhe shuhem po si meteor !*

----------


## gjakushi

*
E NIS ME TY !*

----------


## gjakushi

*MJEGULLIMË NË MUA*

*
U ndal shiu dhe lotët reshtin
e trishtë pamja, mjegullimë në mua?
Në varreza të vdekurit sa thellë heshtin
Nuk kthejnë përgjigje pse u them : U dua!

I shkallmuar endem tek keto varreza
Se kam dashuritë që kisha jetësisht !
S'ka ngjyra të tjera zemra pos të zeza
Syve loti u shterr perfundimisht !

Ku ka force që më kthen buzeqeshjet!
Ku ka rreze qe me kthen ngrohtësinë ?
Nëse befas dalin ndonjeherë ngerdheshjet ,
s'ma kthejnë jo kurrë lumturinë !

Ndaj duhet të ik nga kjo botë e varfër
të shkoj atje ku kam shpirtin tim !
Se këtu gjithmonë e ndjej afër - sa afër
me vargje malli e marr n' përqafim!*

----------


## gjakushi

*NË VARGJE BIE HESHTJA*



Nuk e di perse në vargje bie heshtja,
apokalipsi ndjehet si kur bie era
megjithse në thellësi te zemrës ec si breshka
një syth i ndjenjës që e sjell pranvera!

Në sy del si shkëndijë, si ylberi,
në rezeshpresa tunduese bëhet sfera.
Dal i plagosur nga humnera unë i mjeri
Per vargje e per shtigje të tjera!

Nuk me shtrydh ajo kllapia e muzgut
sëndertoj imazhin për buzeqeshje,
në kodrën Ftohtësinë që i shtrihet lugut
nga qielli dhurate i vijnë reshjet!

Shperthen nga nëntoka gjithkah blerimi
si zemrës sime që i ngulet kornizë një gur !
Dhe endem në shtigje të jetës - që kujtimi,
të bëjë dritë për zemrën që e pata dikur.

----------


## gjakushi

*BUZEGREMINES*

*Te pashe buzgreminës,
I shashtrisur thirra:"NDAL"!
Sa u dridha prej rrepinës,
zemra plasi, nuk jam gjallë!

Sa e pash ne mundim veten?
Ty ne atë rrokullimë !
Ma mirë unë te shkoj te tretem
Se ti te behesh viktimë !

Kjo jehone qe del nga honi,
Te shfaq syrin te perlotur !.
Me thuaj zemër çka ka ndodhur ?
Ne kete jetë kaq te ndotur !!!*

----------

